

Snowden reveals: NSA got millions of Norwegian phone records - rmz
http://www.dagbladet.no/2013/11/19/nyheter/pluss/samfunn/politikk/utenriks/30383890/

======
Gustomaximus
Norway would make a great asylum option for Snowden if he could have this
granted. Great country to live and fairly independent. Also sharing a border
with Russia can't hurt as he could get to Norway directly.

